
Crafting Interpreters: Classes and Instances - azhenley
http://craftinginterpreters.com/classes-and-instances.html
======
nielsbot
I highly recommend Piumarta:
[https://www.piumarta.com/software/cola/objmodel2.pdf](https://www.piumarta.com/software/cola/objmodel2.pdf)

A minimal, open-ended, end user programmable object runtime model. This paper
really changed how I think about classes and objects and their implementation.

------
ketralnis
I've been following this book and I really enjoy it. The style is in a sweet
spot for me between "here's all of the code, just read it" and "here's some
theory, go do it yourself"

------
matheusmoreira
An implementation of classes with prototypes:

[http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2010/08/01/class-in-the-
fr...](http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2010/08/01/class-in-the-front-proto-
in-the-back/)

~~~
masklinn
> This is the best of both worlds: prototypes are easier for the language
> implementer to code and classes are easier for the user to use.

Of course you also get the worst of both worlds: the performances of
prototypes and the split world of classes.

~~~
jonnytran
Can you explain how this is so much different in terms of performance? Since
users doesn't have direct access to the prototypes, they're not doing
arbitrary manipulation or creating long chains of them.

------
CDSlice
Why is this dated 2017? This chapter just came out.

~~~
blondin
ikr... tbf this book has been going on forever now :) can't blame the author
though.

~~~
reificator
Looks like just two chapters left though.

I've been putting off reading it until it comes out so I'm glad I see the
update progress here.

